# Long Haired Home Cut Made Easy



## HowToLou (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Shishon, and since he does not shed, he has to get a haircut every 5 weeks or so, to keep him looking good. At the local groomer, I have two choices: I can get a scissor cut, which is very expensive, or a trimmer cut which is not as expensive, but leaves him looking like a tennis ball, because his hair is so short. Unfortunately, you can't trim dog hair to longer than maybe a 1/4 inch, because the hair won't stand up and go through the trimmer. It just bends over and does not get cut. 

Five years ago, I invented a way to cut my Shishon's hair to a decent length, more like 3/4 inches. I made a special tube that attached to the underside of the trimmer and attached to my vacuum. The vacuum pulled the hair straight, so the trimmer could cut it at a nice length. An added advantage, was that there was no hair to clean up after the cut.

I talked to my dog-guru friend a few days later, and found out I had basically re-invented something called a Flowbie. Mine worked just fine, so I have used it ever since. 

A couple of weeks ago, I figured out a new design that anyone could make in 5 minutes with an empty plastic pop bottle and some packing tape. I used it for the last cut, and it worked just fine. Here is a YouTube video showing how to make the vacuum trimmer and me giving my dog a haircut. Hopefully, some of you will benefit from this. I would also be interested in hearing what you think of it. Thanks.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Really should bath your dog before the hair cut.

but a neat little trick for home grooming I guess. They do have clipper vacs made for clipping. is expensive though.

Clip would also be longer if you went the opposite direction (proper direction)


----------



## HowToLou (Aug 30, 2012)

You are right, but I find it much easier to wash him with shorter hair.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

offcourse its easier to wash with shorter hair. but it will just dull your blades much faster and is harder on your clippers


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have heard both, don't bath your dog first as it is hard on the clippers, bath your dog first so it is not hard on the clippers. Any grooming places I have worked at, we always clipped them first them bathed them and blew them dry, especially if they were matted as the bathing just makes it worse and hard to get them dry. I have also heard about clipping them wet but have never tried that.

I like this idea as it would sure help to not have hair everywhere when I am finished clipping and would probably give a more even cut. Will have to try it.


----------



## HowToLou (Aug 30, 2012)

Tankstar said:


> offcourse its easier to wash with shorter hair. but it will just dull your blades much faster and is harder on your clippers


Very good point. I may just have to start with a bath first. Thank you.


----------



## HowToLou (Aug 30, 2012)

I am convinced TankStar is right. Your dog acquires a certain amount of tiny grit in his coat whenever he goes outside, walks, lays, or rolls on the ground. How much grit depends on what he does, of course. Even 'indoor' dogs can get grit off the floor that humans track in on their shoes. My dog is like a walking mop head. This grit is very tiny, but harder than steel, so it dulls the blades. There is also tiny grit in paper, and that is why you should never use hair or sewing scissors to cut paper. 

That said, it does not seem to dull the blades THAT quickly, and some people might be willing to trade the ease of washing less hair for having to buy new trimmer blades every few years. Sharp blades do give better and faster cuts, though, so that is part of the trade off too.


----------



## threemuttcorp (Aug 31, 2012)

if the dog is getting a significant amount of hair taken off, i will clip them then bath, then back out to finish up. i dont clip them much before the bath, just run over them to get the hair off.

it is better to bath your dog and then clip. dirty grimy hair will dull your clippers, the groom will take longer and not look as good.

we use comb attachments that go onto our clippers over a number 30 blade. if the dog is washed and blow dry and completely brushed out you can get a pretty long guard so your guy can stay pretty long. go against the grain of the coat and the hair wont lay down flat or just bend.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

In my salon, I dont touch a dog with clippers or shears until after bathed, dry, and properly fluffed. A dirty coat DOES dull blades and shears faster, twice as fast in my experience. And clipping a dirty coat does not give you a very good, even finish. For at home, I suppose its fine. But if I sent a paying customers dog home that way, they would be rightfully upset. The only exception to my rule is a pelted dog, then I shave first, only because you cannot get a dog clean and rinsed thru pelts. As stated above, you can get attachments that fit over a 30 blade, that can leave the coat longer, up to 2 inches long depending on the coat type and attachment. Whoever told you that you cannot is mistaken. Groomers do it everyday. If your groomer is telling you otherwise, they need to update their education...big time.


----------

